# Add Another Vehicle, need Another Inspection



## Brundlefly (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello,

I've been thinking about adding my SUV to drive during particularly severe snow events. Will an inspection be required for this addition?


----------



## gonzo (Jan 3, 2016)

Assuming so. How could Lyft vouch for your new vehicle's safety based on the inspection of a completely different car?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Depends on local requirements. Here in Boston adding a vehicle just requires taking a picture of the state inspection sticker and answering questions about the vehicle.

BTW - Quick Change profile pic and The Fly username - bravo!


----------



## Brundlefly (Nov 30, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Depends on local requirements. Here in Boston adding a vehicle just requires taking a picture of the state inspection sticker and answering questions about the vehicle.


 To answer my own question... Yes, an inspection is required. I was just hoping I wouldn't have to deal with it.



BostonBarry said:


> BTW - Quick Change profile pic and The Fly username - bravo!


That was quick. Good eye!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I own both on DVD. QC is one of my favorite Murray films. "Flores....flores para la muertes!"


----------



## Brundlefly (Nov 30, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> I own both on DVD. QC is one of my favorite Murray films. "Flores....flores para la muertes!"


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Before I could get an inspection, got a text saying go drive. App still says I need one but been driving for a month without it. And I had switched cars due to lyft being here in CT, then leaving.


----------



## Brundlefly (Nov 30, 2016)

So, as of Friday I've had a hard time finding anyone who will do this inspection at a reasonable price. Also the 19 point checklist is a bit of BS. The mentor inspection of the car I signed up with certainly didn't cover brake pad thickness, the condition of the steering mechanism or tire tread depth.



Spoiler: Inspection Form


----------

